# NC commercial insurance



## Ltred71 (Aug 4, 2019)

Looking for someone who has commercial insurance in NC and could recommend a company. Cant find anything below $8000


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ltred71 said:


> Looking for someone who has commercial insurance in NC and could recommend a company. Cant find anything below $8000


$8,000 seems stupid high, I i would honestly expect 4-5k unless you have some serious issues with your driving records


----------



## Ltred71 (Aug 4, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $8,000 seems stupid high, I i would honestly expect 4-5k unless you have some serious issues with your driving records


Nope! Clean record!!!


----------

